# Dish DVR Question Dual Tuner



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was looking at dvrs from dish and the discription said I needed TWO tvs to watch something and the other to record is that really true


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

A dual tuner receiver does not need two tv's to run properly, it needs two inputs to the receiver but can be set to run on one tv. There are some features included in the receiver that can be used only in single user mode.


----------



## msanch_56 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just subscribed to Directv and have 4 receivers on my home. I bought a DVR, R15-100 and tried to replace one. Do I really need dual input from dish to the dvr to work? Will the diplexer work if I use one line and split it to feed to the dual inputs of the dvr? How about an HD DVR? Will it only use one input? I appreciate anyone's input. Thanks.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

msanch_56 said:


> I just subscribed to Directv and have 4 receivers on my home. I bought a DVR, R15-100 and tried to replace one. Do I really need dual input from dish to the dvr to work? Will the diplexer work if I use one line and split it to feed to the dual inputs of the dvr? How about an HD DVR? Will it only use one input? I appreciate anyone's input. Thanks.


Post this question in the Direct DVR forums and you'll get a quick response - this is the Dish DVR forum.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes it's true. You also need 3 microwave ovens within 72 feet of the receiver. They shield the satellite signal from earth based interferance. If your couch is less than 6 feet away, the picture will cut in and out randomly. The two TV's must face opposite directions or they will interfer with each other picture quality. Any more questions?


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

jkane said:


> Yes it's true. You also need 3 microwave ovens within 72 feet of the receiver. They shield the satellite signal from earth based interferance. If your couch is less than 6 feet away, the picture will cut in and out randomly. The two TV's must face opposite directions or they will interfer with each other picture quality. Any more questions?


I have 5 microwave ovens pointed at one of the TVs with a foil scoop to increase the signal plasticity. Should I use more? When I turn up the volume on one of the TVs i can't hear the other one. Is this normal or do I need to install a ground wire? is it true I will drown if i look up in the rain wile pointing my dishes at my cups?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Cups???


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes.


----------

